

There is a sphere of weirdness hidden inside Google - bergie
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-niantic-labs-2013-1

======
drallison
Take a look at the Stanford EE Computer Systems Colloquium talk (EE380) talk
for March 6th, 4:15PM Pacific. <http://ee380.stanford.edu>. You can watch live
or watch the archived presentation.

